# Sonido 2.1



## shaoran (Mar 17, 2006)

Hola gente como les va, bueno me acabo de registrar en el foro queria saludar y de paso hacerles llegar una duda que tengo es sobre el sonido 2.1, tengo 2 bafles, un subwoofer y tengo un amplificador stereo. como se hace para tener sonido 2.1 o para que mi subwoofer sea activo, creo que es lo mismo. agradeceria esta información

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Gizmo77 (May 22, 2006)

Lo que precisas es un crossover (si no lo posee ya el subwoofer) que te divida el rango de frecuencias entre las digamos 100Hz para abajo hacia el subwoofer y las superiores a los otros altavoces.

Algunos subwoofers vienen con un crossover integrado lo que permite conectarles la señal de audio proveniente del equipo y después reenviarla por una salida que posea a los otros altavoces. Si no, es preciso que te hagas con uno para que haya diferencia de vías.

Que un altavoz sea activo significa que cuenta con amplificación interna. Un altavoz sin una etapa de amplificación integrada se denomina pasivo (y obviamente precisa de un amplificador externo para funcionar)


----------

